
Show HN: Fixing Voice Audio Breakups in Calls with Machine Learning - davitb
https://2hz.ai/blog/fixing-voice-breakups/index.html
======
bittlingmayer
Any chance that you will open source this or offer an API?

~~~
davitb
The most natural place for PLC is running inside a codec. So API probably
wouldn't make sense. We do have plans to integrate it into Opus/WebRTC
codebase at some point.

